# 12 HP Cast Iron Kohler Auto Compression Release



## oldryder (Oct 7, 2005)

Working on a 20+ year old Simplicity Lawn Tractor with a Kohler engine. Got it to run fine but the Auto Compression Release doesn't work. Can anyone tell me how this works or direct me to a source for a manual. The engine is so old it has point and coil for ignition so I figure thats at least 20 years. thanks in advance for any help. Mark in MN


----------

